# As close to a cure as I ever hoped to get!



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

I was diagnosed with IBS about 15 years ago. The unmanageable problems first started after I spent a day at work pigging out on a bunch of different foods. That night I got the big D and from then on my bowels were messed up. I had a tendency toward loose stools since high school, but it had never affected my life before. After I was diagnosed I took Lomotil almost every day because I was so fearful of getting D when I was out. IBS had a big impact on my social life, although now I appreciate the fact that it made me much more independent. Before I was really shy and hesitant to do things on my own, but after IBS I did a lot more on my own in case I had to leave a situation. I decided the Lomotil wasn't good to take so often so I cut back and then only took it as needed. Then I switched to Imodium and I was to the point where I didn't need it that often. My IBS was definitely D predominant but I had some cases of C every once in a while.Then this year I found the IBS bb and the hypnotherapy CDs. I instantly felt a weird sense of calm after I started listening to the CDs. About halfway through I noticed an improvement in the D even though I realized form reading the bb that people have it much worse than I did. By the time I finished the series I had improved a great deal, but I had a setback at the end. I went to the bb for advice and found out this is common because those mind armies are trying a desperate attempt to get back to the forefront. This lasted a couple weeks and since then I have only had improvement. I finished the series in mid-August of this year and now I rarely have D. Maybe 2 or 3 incidents shortly after I finished and no problems for at least a month. I also noticed an improvement in the bloating (a BIG problem for me). As I see it, I will continue to improve and I'm really looking forward to the Beyond 100 series because I'm convinced that hypnotherapy is the only natural way to find such relief. By natural I mean no drugs. This is a big deal to me, because I hate taking medicine if I don't have to. I don't want to rely on it. I needlessly suffered all those years because I didn't know there was help out there that was non-drug related.I am grateful to this bb, everyone who provides support and to Mike for the IBS hypnotherapy program. Without everyone here, I would have continued needlessly suffering.


----------

